# raspberry pi or arduino kit??



## Ravii (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi techie's, i'm trying to improve my coding abilities in C and in Embedded C, so i was thinking of doing some practice using the arduino kit or raspberry kit. So please help me choose between them and also give my a brief difference between the both kits


----------



## Vyom (Oct 29, 2014)

Depends on the kind of project you are working on. If you just want to practice Embedded C, you can just get an Raspberry Pi. Anyhow watch this video first:


----------



## Ravii (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks a lot man !!! my querry is in raspberry pi linux is used as an OS but i never worked in linux before, all i'm trying to do is create a small security system prototype for my house(just as a start....) since the raspberry pi has a good processing speed i'm gonna choose that...!!! Let me know about your view on my decision.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 4, 2014)

I guess you need to learn Linux before you try to do that.
You can start by installing Ubuntu on your PC or by trying the Live DVD of the same.

You would need some exposure in Linux before you can work on the pi. Or you can buy a pi and start learning thereafter.


----------

